# Is Aol giving their service for free



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

Hey, all just was on aol and was wondering are they giving there service for free since we now can have a new aol e-mail. I was wanting to download aol explorer but didn't see it. Looks like we have to down load the software-just currious. Thanks Max.


----------



## Brian Rector (Mar 25, 2002)

Here is the URL for what you are looking for:

http://downloads.channel.aol.com/windowsproducts

Click the AOL Explorer link and youre all set.


----------



## Brian Rector (Mar 25, 2002)

They are making some of their services for free, except like AOL Greetings, which costs 14 bucks a year.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Their main "service" seems to be trying talking you out of cancelling.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Capmeister said:


> Their main "service" seems to be trying talking you out of cancelling.


I thought to cancel you had to go down to Georgia and play the fiddle.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Bogy said:


> I thought to cancel you had to go down to Georgia and play the fiddle.


That's exactly how most of us crackers got here in the first place! :grin:


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Nick said:


> That's exactly how most of us crackers got here in the first place! :grin:


BTW, did you ever get your soul back?


----------



## angel35 (Sep 6, 2006)

Capmeister said:


> Their main "service" seems to be trying talking you out of cancelling.


They always try to talk you out of cancelling.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Hi, Angel. Welcome to DBSTalk. :wave:


angel35 said:


> They always try to talk you out of cancelling.


Funny, a lot of people have said that, but when I called to cancel AOL over 10 years ago, I had no problems at all.


----------



## bobsupra (Jul 12, 2002)

Nick said:


> Hi, Angel. Welcome to DBSTalk. :wave:Funny, a lot of people have said that, but when I called to cancel AOL over 10 years ago, I had no problems at all.


It just took 9 1/2 years to get sorted out.


----------



## pjmrt (Jul 17, 2003)

When I canceled AOL 7-8 years ago, they did their best to talk me out of it - offering free months, ... etc. I never really thought their email should be part of a paid service since I got the distint impression they just turned around and sold that email address to spammers. I'm not sure what the allure of AOL is - but a lot of people must really like the service.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I'd take Road Runner at $85/month anyday over free AOL. AOL is a disease.

It's not a lot of people like the service, it's a lot of people don't know any better. Granny DSL is half the price of AOL dial up, but a lot of non techies would rather keep with what they know then get something better.


----------



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

You nailed it my friend.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

"Gee, it came with the computer, it must be good. Plus, all I have to do is click this thing on the screen and I'm online. I don't have to call somebody to install anything. It's so easy. And I've heard about AOL before, so that must mean everyone has it."

You mean like that? :nono:


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Exactly. I never understood AOL being easy to use. 

- Click On AOL
- AOL Launches
- Enter Your User Name & Password
- Click Connect
- Wait To Be Connected
- Close Out Welcome Screen
- Close Out Various Other ‘Special Offers’

As opposed to 

- Click on IE or Firefox
- Congratulations! You’re Online

I haven’t really used AOL since 2.0, my Aunt has AOL for some odd reason and I feel like an idiot when I go over to help her out. I’m supposed to be the family computer guy and I can’t find one bit of logic is anything AOL does nor do I really care to learn for that matter. We can’t get DSL here and she’d rather pay $26 for dial up then $29 for Road Runner Lite from Time Warner.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Any of you guys with digital cable, check out CNN On Demand, in the Jeanie Moos section there’s a report on this one guys attempt to cancel AOL. It took him 21 minutes on the phone to cancel and the CSR was a complete ass. 

It’s pretty sad when your own sister company is against you


----------

